

Ask HN: Hiring tools/applications for small companies - rajesht

I am trying to figure out how the small companies go about doing their hiring. What are the popular tools/applications they use to find, sort and manage applicants?
======
nickpinkston
Check out The Resumator for an elegant way of managing hiring from posting to
organizing to filtering and beyond. The founder Don Charlton is a great guy
who provides great service and just "gets it"

<http://TheResumator.com>

